# Disaster in Alabama. Would you be ready #145



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Alabama recently had a natural disaster in which 22 people died. They had 7 minutes to get ready. Would you have survived?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-03T22_45_21-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Twenty-three, so far. Death toll rises to 23 after east Alabama tornadoes

You got seven minutes to prepare. What do you do?

Pop quiz, hot shot; you got seven days to prepare. What do you do?

Pop quiz, asshole; you got seven weeks to prepare. How much time you gonna waste?

Never mind a tornado, we are going to be facing worse, soon. Are you ready to take care of your own?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

If you're PREPPED, you can likely do with 7 minutes. Otherwise, you're hosed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> If you're PREPPED, you can likely do with 7 minutes. Otherwise, you're hosed.


Listen to the podcast. Seven minutes. Assuming you get the warning. Listen to the podcast. Then, respond.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Listen to the podcast. Seven minutes. Assuming you get the warning. Listen to the podcast. Then, respond.


I responded because I DID listen to the podcast...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I responded because I DID listen to the podcast...


The tornado was what caused the thought. A tornado tearing through your house is something that is beyond prepping. 
From the time I turned on the TV, the people of Smith Station had seven minutes to get ready, assuming they were aware of the threat and took it seriously.
I didn't take the notification seriously because we get them too often. It could have ended differently for Wifey and me.

Look at what is going on in the world. We are getting all sorts of notifications Do we have seven days? Seven weeks? Are we ready to deal with societal collapse? Are we ready to deal with the brutality of humanity without restraint?

I thought that was obvious. Apparently, we missed the mark. My bad.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> I responded because I DID listen to the podcast...


Of course, I cant speak to disasters in 'Bama! But I am as well prepared for what is likely to happen here as I'm going to be. 7 days or 7 weeks warning would be nice, because I could buy some perishables. But I expect the worst, not the best. I don't have any last minute concerns to worry about, other than locking down. And YES I could be wiped off this earth regardless of the plans of mice and men... a massive Cascadia earthquake could drop my roof on my head. Barring that though, I am as well prepped for the long run as I can be. My luck I'll drop dead of a heart attack 2 days in, with several years of preps set aside. That's life.

And NONE of us is prepared for full scale nuclear war... it's not survivable. Humanity without restraint? Always a shadow waiting to appear. Long term societal collapse will kill me anyway, as per health concerns. I am as prepared as an old man can be. If teeming hoards of hungry marauding rioters come house to house, I'll go down shooting. Not much more to be done about those things... not with 7 minutes, hours, days, or weeks. If it goes that bad, all bets are off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Of course, I cant speak to disasters in 'Bama! But I am as well prepared for what is likely to happen here as I'm going to be. 7 days or 7 weeks warning would be nice, because I could buy some perishables. But I expect the worst, not the best. I don't have any last minute concerns to worry about, other than locking down. And YES I could be wiped off this earth regardless of the plans of mice and men... a massive Cascadia earthquake could drop my roof on my head. Barring that though, I am as well prepped for the long run as I can be. My luck I'll drop dead of a heart attack 2 days in, with several years of preps set aside. That's life.
> 
> And NONE of us is prepared for full scale nuclear war... it's not survivable. Humanity without restraint? Always a shadow waiting to appear. Long term societal collapse will kill me anyway, as per health concerns. I am as prepared as an old man can be. If teeming hoards of hungry marauding rioters come house to house, I'll go down shooting. Not much more to be done about those things... not with 7 minutes, hours, days, or weeks. If it goes that bad, all bets are off.


I looked at at the time stamps. I do math, simple math, pretty well, by the way.

Prepare for nuclear war? Sure you can! Most of my time in the Army revolved around special weapons. Nuclear weapons are the least of my fears. When it comes to special weapons, biological weapons are my biggest fear.

Immaterial. Time is ticking. Regardless of the weapon or the trigger, our greatest fear is coming. Are we ready to do what has to be done?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sasquatch - perfect outro tune!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I looked at at the time stamps. I do math, simple math, pretty well, by the way.
> 
> Prepare for nuclear war? Sure you can! Most of my time in the Army revolved around special weapons. Nuclear weapons are the least of my fears. When it comes to special weapons, biological weapons are my biggest fear.
> 
> Immaterial. Time is ticking. Regardless of the weapon or the trigger, our greatest fear is coming. Are we ready to do what has to be done?


We'll agree to disagree... full scale nuclear war means the end of life on this planet. ALL of it. You can prepare by buying a hole in the ground, 6 feet deep... that's about it. A very limited exchange has some possibilities, but many problems as well as per global survival: MASSIVE depletion of the ozone layer, and additional ionizing radiation getting through from the cosmos and sun. We'll feel the Bern in a way Sanders never conceived. Full scale would make this a moot point. Could be some Army guys deep in a DUMB with millions of $$$ in filtration equipment and stored food/water might survive awhile... we wont on top. America alone has 6800 warheads. Not survivable.

You are certainly right to fear biological weapons. Weaponized smallpox, for instance, will be especially nasty. And time IS ticking. I always have economic collapse at the top of my list... and then along comes a dispute between two nuclear powers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a cellar?

Us Yankees got homes with cellars. Even root cellars.........

Besides, sorry for all the south that lost family , friends, or property.

God Bless.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Got a cellar?
> 
> Us Yankees got homes with cellars. Even root cellars.........
> 
> ...


There it is ^^

Get in the basement or get outta the trailer park.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a weather warning radio, . . . sits on file cab in the bedroom, . . . if there is any kind of special warning, . . . it goes off like a bombshell.

Hopefully any related warning would be on it, . . . then it is grab your coat and head for he cellar.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

WHOOPS...........

Got to thinking, . . . haven't heard that little rascal go off lately, . . . sure enough, checked it and it was turned off. Screen was still lit . . . but no warning could come thru.

If you have one, . . . CHECK IT AND SEE IF IT WORKS................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lights go out, weather radio comes on.

Retreat to the corner of the basement. 10" Thick x 10' Tall Poured Concrete Walls. Earth on 3 sides (North, East and West), double-door walkout (South)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If any of you are watching The Weather Channel for info on the storms in Lee County, AL please note that the Sheriff of Lee County, Jay Jones, has been an outspoken critic against Constitutional Carry in Alabama.

Carry Permits (Pistol Permits) are issued by the county sherrif's in Alabama. The revenue from these permits is considered discretionary revenue for the sheriff's departments to use how they please.

As much as we all support our local LEO, this particular situation in Alabama has been the major roadblock for Gun Owners and has cast a doubtful light on the motives of the county sheriff departments.

Lee Co. sheriff and others voice opposition over gun bill


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would stab a guy who owns a boat. Always carry a knife, that's Gibb's rule Number 9.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> We'll agree to disagree... full scale nuclear war means the end of life on this planet. ALL of it. You can prepare by buying a hole in the ground, 6 feet deep... that's about it. A very limited exchange has some possibilities, but many problems as well as per global survival: MASSIVE depletion of the ozone layer, and additional ionizing radiation getting through from the cosmos and sun. We'll feel the Bern in a way Sanders never conceived. Full scale would make this a moot point. Could be some Army guys deep in a DUMB with millions of $$$ in filtration equipment and stored food/water might survive awhile... we wont on top. America alone has 6800 warheads. Not survivable.
> 
> You are certainly right to fear biological weapons. Weaponized smallpox, for instance, will be especially nasty. And time IS ticking. I always have economic collapse at the top of my list... and then along comes a dispute between two nuclear powers.


We don't disagree if we are talking the deployment of all readied nuclear weapons. I didn't say that. Notice how I just phrased that; "...all readied nuclear weapons." Only a portion of a nation's stockpile is ready to be deployed.

There are other ways for the world to be thrown into chaos, by the way. As you suggest, economic collapse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This show was basically an ad for prepperforums. Hopefully, some of the people from podcast-land will come over and hang out with us.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good podcast, and let me say, that if a gang of thugs kicks in my door; well that better not happen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys. Yes, Something wicked this way comes, and soon. Any number of means, both demestic and forign, could light the fuse. I am as prepared as I can be.


----------

